# Do you miss K-12?



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

I graduated from high school a year and half ago. In high school I was kind of reclusive, lonely, depressed, and suicidal. I didn't apply myself as hard enough as I should have. 

In high school I stayed up late at night, went to school with messy hair and clothing, and went home and slept. My grades would be high then they'd slip. It was hell. I was lazy because of my mental state. I also gained a lot of weight. I didn't eat healthy. 

I also went to a performing arts high school were I'd have to stay after school a lot. 

Basically what I'm trying to say and ask is about missing or and regretting your K-12 school experience. I've been thinking about this a lot and I can say I don't miss school at all. I hated it. I don't really like college either. I just don't like the institution that is school because of my social failings and my other things. 

Everyone told me "You're going to miss being in high school because you didn't try hard enough." I didn't go to prom, I didn't take my senior pictures, I didn't buy any yearbooks, I made no friends, I didn't have any great academic/artistic achievements, and I didn't even buy my graduation photos. I feel bad for my parents because I wish I'd gotten something for them to remember my graduations. Honestly I don't regret anything but I did realize all of my shortcomings and problems.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't miss it one bit. If I could go back would I have done things differently? Off course. It would have been nice to not be afraid to ask girls out, because things would have been easier then, and it certainly would have been nice to actually have tried and gotten the A's I was too lazy to get, so I could have had a full ride scholarship in college. Alas , we can't take back the past, so what's the point in dwelling on it? I did better with myself in college, and have far fewer regrets there, and certainly enjoyed the experience far more.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I graduated it was like being paroled from Prison. I never would want to relive it.


----------



## Aviator (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes and no. There are a lot of things I wish I had done different, but there are also a lot of memories I'd rather not relive.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Hell no. Some stubborn streak inside me that wouldn't let me give up and kill myself is the only reason I survived it. There's nothing you could give me that would be worth going back to any time before I was about 22 years old. I should have just taken the suspension or expulsion to beat the crap out of some peers who harassed me verbally and physically with occasional true abuse for about 8 years of that time.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

My picture is also not in the yearbook. It's like I never existed. I did have friends back then, but Junior High was the year when I was the happiest. Damn I miss those days. If I could be that age again I would. These are my worst years now, I'm 27. I talk to my old friends in my head every day. I try to keep the memories alive. I replay them while the ones who used to be my friends now have their own personal lives, they have their own friends which do not include me. I guess it doesn't matter anymore. They are not the exact people they were in Junior High and neither am I, but I keep them alive by replaying the memories. I am tired of talking to myself in my head. I want to be able to freely talk to them out loud sometimes but people will just stare, and they already do since I do this sometimes but only a little. I refuse to accept the present. I prefer to live in the past. It's like I don't exist in the present. It's like my body is physically buried somewhere and my ghost is trapped in this world. I feel like my time has expired. I want to die but I'm not suicidal. My reincarnation, if it happens, will give me another chance to enjoy childhood and teenage years.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

In some ways, I miss seeing my friends daily and not having a worry in the world.

I too decided to opt out having my picture in the yearbook, so it's like I never existed.
In general though, I'm glad it's all over and I would *NOT *want to go back, but if I had to I'd definitely smarten up and hit the books. I would often daydream in class and I never put any substantial effort into my assessments/exams. That is something I regret.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I miss K-5. Everything after that was nonsense


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't take pictures or attend graduation. I graduated a semester early and never looked back. Would I have done things differently? Absolutely. Would I actually ever relive those years? You couldn't pay me to.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I miss not having to do s*** else but go to school. )):


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried my hardest not to have my picture in the yearbook every year but being that a class at my school was about 100 that was very hard. I only accomplished it one year. I was forced to attend graduation because a relative happened to die around that time and my dad's whole family was back for the funeral so they wanted to go to my graduation.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell No!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. That was hell/imprisonment. Even when i did independent study still sucked cuz i hated the work. Taking college classes is way better.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I do miss it. It's been 7 years since I graduated high school, and if I could do it again, I would do it a lot differently the 2nd time. I only had a small group of friends and I wish I would've tried to be more social. I was always the quiet and shy kid in class. I didn't get too involved in school activities aside from phys-Ed trips. I went to graduation with no date and when i had to walk the stage nobody really cheered for me. It was a sad moment.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would want another chance at high school. I let my SA get to me. I could of made so many friends and even have had a girlfriend....but whatever I don't care anymore I can't change the past...but I can change my future


----------



## Darthbane2007 (Dec 12, 2011)

K-8 I miss dearly. If I really had to, I can add 9th grade, but the last 3 years can go and kick rocks..


----------



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

I shoulda graduated last year but my innability to focus and social anxiety got the best of me, so I started this year, I wanted to go to online because I knew I couldnt pull it off. At least Id have a GED.
So I struggle with graduating right now and hate the experience just because I'm really out of it. I regret nothing in my highschool experience because I've no faith godamm public education, the things a joke and highschools really a waste of time, nobody except the few people who intend to have a career actually _learn_ anything.
4 years, pfft ***** please I've encountered tons of people who actually go out of their way and look for one program or another and end up graduating early, yet when I wanted to graduate early (a few yrs ago) they would always hit me up with that same bull**** that u need the 4 yrs and its not mother****ing optional, but in all the different states Ive been Ive seen people waive this, truth is they do not give a flying **** about you.
Overall, i too am lazy because of my mental state.
Its hard to believe in anything so I just quit trying, skip the BS people like to blabber about how its "omg ur highschool year and a period in your life" but they never mention the things that ****ed their **** up during highschool so that they'd ever pretend like it was better than it has ever been is in itself a sad ironic ****ing joke.

ahhh i feel 1000 pounds lighter already.

On the other hand it doesnt have to suck ***, its just bloody difficult when people are confined to certain schedules and all that u know?


----------



## blissful (Jul 23, 2010)

It would be nice to go back and do things I wanted to do. I wish I joined more activities and tried for sports. But I guess it doesn't matter anymore. High school doesn't matter as much when you're done with it. Although I do miss how much easier the coursework was. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Noooooooooooo! 

I do miss college.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No, K-12 sucks. I'm not looking back.


----------



## captainpakko (Jan 3, 2012)

at the time i thought it was horrible! but now that i've moved on and i'm having an even rougher time i realize it was a bit of a cakewalk. when you're in grades 1-12 it's a stable environment and you see the same people everyday. i hated a majority of them but i also became comfortable with a select few who i could really say were friends. now that i'm in uni you are in different classes every term and making friends is hell for me, i just can't seem to do it with the environment being so static. not only that but there's the stress of failing out and wasting thousands of dollars and disappointing my parents. ugh... yes, i miss high school. looking back i shouldn't have been so dramatic about it and enjoyed myself more.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorta. I miss being a student that was worth something and that everyone liked. I used to always be the top student until 8th grade where I took a huge nosedive and did horribly in every subject to the point where I've never truly recovered (thanks abusive alcoholic mom!). In that respect, I miss it. But I wish I had just started at college at the point where I can excel from there.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes. It was the only time in my life when I wasn't either bullied or completely ignored. I actually had a couple of casual friends (talked in class, but never hung out outside of school). Only time I had anything even close to a social life. :| I wasn't depressed, I got good grades and felt accomplished. I certainly wasn't happy, but at least I wasn't miserable.


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

I miss K-12 simply because there were less expectations. All you had to do was get good grades.

Now I have to worry about searching for a job to pay for college and whatnot.

That being said, I enjoy college more, but I hate the responsibilities that come with it.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't miss being hassled with homework and always being ignored and looked down upon by stuck-up, "popular" people.


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually miss High school. I did not really have to try so I just relaxed and had a good time. I did not have many friends but I had more than I do now. Life was a lot more simple. You knew what and when to do stuff. College life is so complicated and a lot of my close friends are off in college.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't miss it at all. In college, I get the opportunity to interact with people who have grown up, and I like it. I couldn't stand all of the social pettiness and superficiality.


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

nope I can honestly say I don't miss highschool. maybe elementary? I'm over that though. so excited to be in college!! not so excited about debt though haha


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish I could do it twice, once for getting the grades I wanted (first run) and the second for just mucking around and trying **** out. I got too serious and forgot how to have proper, actual, reckless fun. I want some of that, before I'm too old for it not to ruin my life lol


----------

